# Lime Mint Watermelon Salad



## Ellis Waters (Jul 2, 2015)

Recipe and instructions found here: Lime Mint Watermelon

I tried this a few nights ago and it turned out very well, the entire family loved it and it was easy enough to cook. Very nice for a hot summer and was just the thing to go with our BBQ.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 2, 2015)

I like to add feta cheese and arugula to watermelon salad. I don't use quite that much lime. You can also make this with cantaloupe.


----------



## KatyQ (Jul 3, 2015)

i like fresh summer salads with lots of fruits...mmm.....with watermelon is favourite) also here are some more fruit recipes - Simple and Healthy Fruit Salads - A lot ideas


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 3, 2015)

I like to  add peeled and seeded cucumber, sliced about the same thickness as the watermelon.  Serve very very cold and I'm a happy guy.


----------



## NickeeCoco (Jul 4, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I like to add feta cheese and arugula to watermelon salad. I don't use quite that much lime. You can also make this with cantaloupe.



I love feta and watermelon salad.  Watermelon, feta, cilantro, green onion, finely chopped garlic, avocado, and lime.  Sprinkle of sea salt.  My favourite.


----------

